# 2 Tanks, 1 Water Bridge?



## littlebettafin (Mar 21, 2016)

It's just a random thought. . .

I have two 3 gallon aquariums (one completely empty and the other with 5 pygmy cory and two guppy endler).
Originally I was going to purchase a larger tank but couldn't find one that wouldn't involve giving an arm or leg too. And my mum has said I can't get anymore tanks anyway.

Would joining those two tanks by a water bridge give enough room for my fish?

Also would I need to put a heater in both at 26 degrees or do I halve the degrees so that they both equal 26?
^that probably made no sense^


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

You could be by with a Betta or maybe some guppies in a tank that size. 

The biggest issue I can think of is getting the water flow thru the bridge. If you can't get water to flow I don' t think fish will freely swim back and forth. 

Also no flow would mean the temp is even thru out the tank. So you would want heaters on both sides.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

A small air filter or submersible filter that's connected to a tube that flows from one tank to the other will help. Your biggest problem is to ensure that water is flowing through the bridge, as its the first place where oxygen will be depleted. As long as there is a tiny bit of flow occurring its fine.
But one heater should be enough, if paranoid you could always just buy another heater (similar wattage to the one you have currently). I know that the endler/guppies will use them, I sometimes use to set up a DIY upsidedown tank in my fish tank (with a glass mug) and the guppies/endlers enjoyed swimming in it. And knowing how active cories are, i'm sure that they would swim through it too!


----------



## littlebettafin (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for your messages but sadly I have lost a few of my fish (I posted about it in my latest thread).
I'm just sticking to the one tank for now and waiting for a 10 gallon one to arrive in a few days


----------

